# 93 altima wont shift



## Mexicodude (Feb 16, 2007)

i have a 93 nissan altima gxe and for some reason it wont shift

i parked it one day and then when i came back it wouldnt shift out of park

i checked the fuses and there was no fuse for shift lock so i put one in

then the next day i drove it around for a while and then i when i stoped and parked it again it wouldnt shift again

i messed around with the fuses and it shifted so i took it home but now it wont shift at all

any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Which fuse and which fuse block are you messing with? Does the O/D light flash when you start the car? Also check your trans fluid level and inspect the harness connections. 

Troy


----------



## Mexicodude (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for the advice and sorry it took me a while to get back to u

but it turned out to be some sort of malfunctioning transmission safety gizmo

im not sure what its called but i replaced it and now it works fine


----------

